

The Technician - jsonscripter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB3yxtst7p0

======
ericz
You know the technician isn't from Comcast because he actually shows up to the
repair appointment.

~~~
zaphar
Not only that he actually starts fixing the problem.

------
javanix
Made this jaded bastard smile.

------
mhartl
This made me smile, but I think it's telling that the film implicitly claims
that surrender leads to peace, high stock prices lead to prosperity, and a
strong currency leads to wealth. None of these fixes would actually work (and
indeed they invert causation in the latter two cases). As long as the wealth
creation and human conflict are so deeply misunderstood—even, perhaps
especially, by those most dedicated to "saving the world"—I suspect many of
these problems will get worse before they get better.

------
edkennedy
I actually shed a tear. I wish Canada was really like this.

------
joe24pack
... if it only were so simple ...

~~~
thaumaturgy
It is.

------
davidmurphy
Makes you think. I don't believe the ends justify the means, however --
artificially faking the NASDAQ results isn't the answer.

But I do like the idea of going out and trying to light a candle instead of
cursing the darkness.

If I can ever raise the seed money, <http://africafellowship.org> is a
nonprofit effort I am trying to do to bring the best and brightest minds of
the next generation over to Africa to inspire them to want to get active in
making the world a better place. (I spent a sumer in Kenyaand it opened my own
eyes.)

------
d_r
"If you don't like the news, go out and make some of your own" would fit well
here. FWIW, I am not sure who this quote can be attributed to and some
Googling didn't help.

~~~
htsh
It's very much along the lines of Gandhi's "You must be the change you want to
see in this world."

------
retube
I wonder how much could be achieved if random people actually started trying
to fix stuff.

~~~
brk
Well, it would probably create more jobs for actual technicians to go around
and fix things properly. So, overall, it would be beneficial for everyone.

------
thefool
haha, that's a good way to brighten up a day.

------
craigbellot
Great storyline.

